# Video tour



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's a video tour / flyover of the Logan Valley RR in HO scale. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiNqrkq9xYY

It's still under construction, but is moving along.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Chet. :thumbsup:

Ed's market. :smilie_daumenpos:
Man you do have a bunch of motor vehicles.
I like the backdrops too.

A master piece in the making, I see some of the residences need some occupants huh?

Nicely done. :thumbsup:

I don't know how OSHA would take to that log loading machine up there with no end bumpers or something to stop it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

It's a work in progress and no OSHA in 1957. The rails are bent up at each end to keep the crane from rolling off.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chet said:


> It's a work in progress and no OSHA in 1957. I do have bumpers but not yet installed.


But they were watching you from the hills and taking notes. 
That has to do with the safety of a worker.

Massachusetts passed the nation’s first safety and health legislation in 1877,
requiring the guarding of belts, shafts, and gears, protection on elevators,
and adequate fire exits in factories. By 1890, nine states provided for factory
inspectors, 13 required machine guarding, and 21 made limited provision for
health hazards.
In 1903, the U.S. Bureau of Labor began publishing graphically detailed
studies of occupational fatalities and illnesses in the dusty trades, as well as
other safety and health topics.

Perkins created the Bureau of
Labor Standards in 1934. This was the first permanent
federal agency established primarily to promote safety and health for
working men and women. 

So get them bumpers on so the operator is safe, and so you don't have any problems with the inspectors. 
Might need outriggers too?
Thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chet, I am in awe! I am left without words! It's fantastic!! :appl:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

:appl: excellent job !!:thumbsup:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lot of nice work.

Two questions:

(1) Near the beginning of the video there was a family with kids playing in the back yard -- right next to the tracks. I'm surprised that the homeowners did not build a fence to keep their kids safe.

(2) How did that C&O steamer get all the way out to Montana?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great layout and great video. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Really love all the cars and the small details. 

Magic


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The kids playing in the beginning of the video are behind a school. A fence will be going in around the back of the school. I have no hobby shops at all in my area so it can be hard to find exactly what you want, but I finally did find what I need and the fence will go in sometime in the future. This layout is a work in progress. 

The C&O 2-6-6-2 was something I just picked up from an estate sale. Couldn't pass it up. I will probably repaint it for the Logan Valley in the future. I am freelancing so it could also be a locomotive that the C&O sold off during the transition era when upgrading to diesels. This is one thing that is fun about freelancing. You can do anything you want because it's your railroad.


----------

